# Speedometer problem - Please Help



## 93altima (Aug 17, 2004)

This week my speedometer stopped working. It often points straight down where there are no numbers - between the 0 and 120mph. Then it will jump up (going counter clockwise) to between 80-90mph no matter how fast I am going and it will stay there for a long time. Occasionally it will correct itself and show the right speed, but not usually. Appreciate any help


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Your just driving way too fast!! j/k lol sorry im not any help


----------



## JamelG (Aug 3, 2006)

*93 Altima same problem*

Same problem here....

Sometimes it will say what i'm going if on the highway...
Usually it will just sit alll the way to the right off the actual speedo..

Sometimes it works!

But usually... just does nothing

RPMS are fine.

I've taken apart my dash, all of that and even looked at the actual god damn speedo in my hand!

No loose connections, plugged it all back in fine still with same problems, everything works fine.

i should add though i have never seen the cel come on.. anddd my e brake light usually doesnt work... And sometimes with high beams and just turning on regular lights, highbeams will turn on without me turning them on.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

the cable is binding


----------



## bschwagg (Mar 5, 2007)

I have the same problem. Does anyone have electrical diagrams? Did you test your cables? Is there any connectors in there that could be bad (I haven't taken it apart yet)


----------

